# Kramer fires off the N-word a few times



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 20, 2006)

YouTube video courtesy of BigBelly®.

_Michael Richards exploded in anger as he performed at a famous L.A. comedy club last Friday, hurling racial epithets that left the crowd gasping, and TMZ has obtained exclusive video of the ugly incident.

Richards, who played the wacky Cosmo Kramer on the hit TV show "Seinfeld," appeared onstage at the Laugh Factory in West Hollywood. It appears two guys, both African-American, were in the cheap seats playfully heckling Richards when suddenly, the comedian lost it.

The camera started rolling just as Richards began his attack, screaming at one of the men, "Fifty years ago we'd have you upside down with a f***ing fork up your ass."

Richards continued, "You can talk, you can talk, you're brave now motherf**ker. Throw his ass out. He's a ^ (use bro)! He's a ^ (use bro)! He's a ^ (use bro)! A ^ (use bro), look, there's a ^ (use bro)!"

The crowd is visibly and audibly confused and upset. Richards responds by saying, "They're going to arrest me for calling a black man a ^ (use bro)."

One of the men who was the object of Richard's tirade was outraged, shouting back "That's un-f***ing called for, ain't necessary."

After the three-minute tirade, it appears the majority of the audience members got up and left in disgust.

Attempts to reach Richards' reps were unsuccessful._


Kramer! T__T


----------



## Genesis (Nov 20, 2006)

He went crazy.

And the video doesn't work damn errors.


----------



## Razza (Nov 20, 2006)

This isn't gonna end well...


----------



## LazyShikamaru200 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kramer of all people. T_T

Well, shit happens, but Im sure he couldve handled heckling better than that.


----------



## Bass (Nov 20, 2006)

It's like /b/ out loud. 




> One of the men who was the object of Richard's tirade was outraged, shouting back "That's un-f***ing called for, ain't necessary."



Ehh....so was the heckling but what's done is done. *shrugs*


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, he definitely had enough of the heckling. Can't say he was right, but I'd be pretty annoyed if I were onstage trying to give a performance and people continually tried to throw me off-track. Still, a shame nonetheless. =/


----------



## Hyuuga-YoungIsh (Nov 20, 2006)

Damn who would think Kramer of all people!


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2006)

Without knowing the whole story I can't really comment.  What sort of heckling was it?  It must have been pretty severe to make him go off the hook like that.  It seems to me that the heckling might have had some sort of provocation that sent him into racist mode.


----------



## zet1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hecklers are something comedians have to learn to deal with since it is so common; blowing up and throwing racial epithets at the audience is not the best alternative.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

martryn said:


> Without knowing the whole story I can't really comment.  What sort of heckling was it?  It must have been pretty severe to make him go off the hook like that.  It seems to me that the heckling might have had some sort of provocation that sent him into racist mode.



He shouldn't be a comedian if he's bothered by hecklers. I doubt that was called for though.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 21, 2006)

That word, has so much hate and history behind it and the way he used it wasn't cool at all.  He is a comedian, he should be able to come back at a heckler without going there.  I think he is a racist, not because he said the word but how he used it.  The black dude made him angry and his first response was to call him that and try to throw him out.  And the comments about 50 years ago and "I'm a white-man" stuff.  To me, your first reaction is usually your most honest one, so I think thats how he truly feels.  I don't think he should be crucified or anything, but I'm not going to support him.

To me, George was funnier anyways.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 21, 2006)

The cat's -- _mmrrrooowwwrr!_ -- out of the bag!


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Nov 21, 2006)

he lost his cool to hecklers? that right there shows that he's a weak comedian. That's part of the job. U better be funnier than the audience or ur career is over. He lost his cool and went into racist mode making him an official racist celeb and we all hate him.

PS - I dont know why my mom thinks this, but she told me a while ago that Seinfield is a racist guy or show one of the 2. And now someone who acted on that show went racially crazy is kinda funny ^^.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 21, 2006)

I doubt Seinfeld is racist, Chris Rock is like his best friend.  I wonder what Rock is going to say to Richards at Seinfeld's next party?


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lol, i saw this on ET, he was stone crazy, maybe hepped up on goofballs.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 21, 2006)

Bless him.


----------



## Insipidipity (Nov 21, 2006)

Seems remniscent of Andy Kaufman if you ask me.  A bit extreme, but I wouldn't be surprised.

Although from what I read, he's very inexperienced at standup, so dealing with a heckler would probably be annoying.  Theres a difference between comedians on a stage and a comedian on a screen.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 21, 2006)

This was on Fox news this morning and all i have to say is "insane".


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 21, 2006)

That was some rant.

Bummer!


----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2006)

> He shouldn't be a comedian if he's bothered by hecklers. I doubt that was called for though.



Oh, no, I agree, there is little excuse for what he did, but as a rational being he knew what he was saying when he said it but didn't care.  I'm wondering what the hecklers did to set him off like so.


----------



## BigBelly? (Nov 21, 2006)

wow i didnt see that one comming  


video that works: Link removed


----------



## Kayo (Nov 21, 2006)

For those saying he isn't racist, can you define the word racist for me?
He is yelling out insults and calling him a ^ (use bro) if that isn't racist I wonder what is. Seinfield was the only thing he was good at, now he sucks.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 21, 2006)

Like him or not, he's racist. Know how I know? The heckler's race was irrelevant and, in reality, his insults didn't even match the context of the situation except for the fact the heckler was black. Rather than make his rant about the douche who heckled him, he made it about race. It was dumb on his part.


----------



## ExAzrael (Nov 21, 2006)

nice job, kramer.

If you were funny this probably wouldn't have happened. 

*hated that show*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2006)

While reading this I imagined Kramer saying it. It was funny and disturbing at the same time.

I'm not sure if he was being serious or not, it kind of sounds like a joke to me. I mean, Cosmo can't be _that _racist, can he?! :amazed


----------



## Furious George (Nov 21, 2006)

Tch, sucks to be him now...... I liked him on Seinfeld, too! 



CrazyMoronX said:


> While reading this I imagined Kramer saying it. It was funny and disturbing at the same time.
> 
> I'm not sure if he was being serious or not, it kind of sounds like a joke to me. I mean, Cosmo can't be _that _racist, can he?! :amazed



_"Throw his ass out. He's a ^ (use bro)! He's a ^ (use bro)! Look, there's a ^ (use bro)"_ 

I like to give people the benefit of the doubt.... but I don't really get the punchline to this "joke". LMAO!


----------



## Sho (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a fucking dumbass.  That just went too far.

It's a shame since I liked his character on Seinfield.  What a disappointment he turned out to be. =/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 21, 2006)

He says he's not racist.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 21, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> He says he's not racist.



Yeah, we all know that no celebrity ever apologizes or recants an offensive comment to save face. At least Mel Gibson had the excuse of being intoxicated; Kramer was completely sober and, quite frankly, you don't accidentally yell, "Throw his ass out! He's a ^ (use bro)! Look! A ^ (use bro)! There's a ^ (use bro)!" Being angry releases inhibitions and causes your true feelings to spew out; it doesn't create new feelings...


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 21, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> He says he's not racist.




He's getting old, and he's _Kramer_, the maniac should be able to do whatever he fucking wants!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm just surprised he didn't do the Hollywood excuse of alcohol & drugs.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL. This comment from somone in the audience during Kramer's racist explosion made me laugh.

_"It's not funny. That's why you're a reject, never had no shows, never had no movies. `Seinfeld,' that's it."_


----------



## Sho (Nov 21, 2006)

Cyckness said:


> LOL. This comment from somone in the audience during Kramer's racist explosion made me laugh.
> 
> _"It's not funny. That's why you're a reject, never had no shows, never had no movies. `Seinfeld,' that's it."_





I laughed when I read that too, since it's sad but true.


----------



## Red (Nov 21, 2006)

I watched it on the news just now someone read my mind...
@topic he wasnt joking he was shouting it at the top of his lungs...but I dont think he was mentally stable...I mean he looked like he was foaming at the mouth..me as a black man I dont hold it against him..I guess he needs medication...


----------



## Guy-Fawkes (Nov 21, 2006)

Yuck, hard to think of Kramer saying that. Imagine if he just burst into Seinfields apartment and went off like that >.<

Also, as my surname is Kramer, it was humorus reading the thread title ^^


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2006)

this is still not gonna be as bad as mel gibsons anti semitic comments imo.


----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2006)

> The black guys a racist! I said it; however, he has no career to ruin so he isn't noteworthy. Not every racist makes the news.



True indeed, and I wasn't saying the news should talk about him as such, I simply wish that my "tolerant" peers would try harder to look at things from all angles.  There is more than one victim here, and more than one person at fault.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 21, 2006)

martryn said:


> True indeed, and I wasn't saying the news should talk about him as such, I simply wish that my "tolerant" peers would try harder to look at things from all angles.  There is more than one victim here, and more than one person at fault.




True. But the thing is Kramer is a comedian and celebrity. Unfortunately, as a celebrity comedian he is expected to behave himself in a manner above these sort of things, and obviously is penalized if he doesn't meet said expectations. There are many comedians who have been in similiar sitautions who didn't start yelling racial slurs when the audience was heckling them.... that, and like someone else mentioned. Anger does not create new emotions.... it often just pulls out what is already there (like racial views).


----------



## Sho (Nov 21, 2006)

martryn said:


> True indeed, and I wasn't saying the news should talk about him as such, I simply wish that my "tolerant" peers would try harder to look at things from all angles.  There is more than one victim here, and more than one person at fault.



No one's saying that the heckler didn't have some fault, but "Kramer's" words were outta line. Do you actually think anyone would have cared if he just told the guy to shove it and go to hell?  No, no one would care.  But he just lost it, going into a rant about race (making it not even about the guys who do it, but everyone who's a certain skin color), and how "Fifty years ago we'd have you upside down with a f***ing fork up your ass."  No matter what that guy said, that was unjustified and Kramer deserves to get his ass kicked for saying that.

It's also part of the job for a comedian to face hecklers.  If he can't handle a few dissenters as an entertainer and as a _public figure_, then clearly he's in the wrong business.  I mean, geez, what's that saying again?  Oh yeah, "if you can't stand the heat, then get the fuck out the kitchen."

He should've stayed out the kitchen.


----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2006)

> Fifty years ago we'd have you upside down with a f***ing fork up your ass.



Can someone explain that one to me?  I don't get it.


----------



## Sho (Nov 21, 2006)

^He's talking about lynching.


----------



## zet1 (Nov 21, 2006)

martryn said:


> True indeed, and I wasn't saying the news should talk about him as such, I simply wish .that my "tolerant" peers would try harder to look at things from all angles.  There is more than one victim here, and more than one person at fault.



I don't think anyone here is implying that the heckler was a victim or completely innocent. However, he is a random jackass among thousands of them; "Kramer" is a household name in American sitcom. I can't say I feel too sorry for whatever the consequences are for his actions.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 21, 2006)

Reminds me of that poor TV game show presentator that got laid off for using the word "jew" in absolutly no racial context. And the fact he was jew didn't help him...

Or that french comedian that said "Retards are like shrimps : everything is good, but the head." Trisomic associations tried him in court and he said he was sorry and didn't intended to hurt. He even created his own association for mentally deficient people.

Sometimes, jokes turn the wrong way... There was a time you could make more jokes and even the targeted communauties would laugh. But not anymore... PC is killing fun.


----------



## zet1 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ I partially agree about PC diluting humor, however this is a bad example due to the context and because most people did not consider it funny.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

martryn said:


> Can someone explain that one to me?  I don't get it.



he's making a refence to a particular incident. I'll see if can find it again.


----------



## Sho (Nov 21, 2006)

If you're thinking about the incident I'm thinking, I don't think he was talking about Emmitt Till.  The case was too different. 

If people really wanna see how fucked up lynching was, then just read up on Emmitt Till.  I can't believe those people were human.  That's the type of bad history those words have, and that's why Kramer's an utter dumbass.


----------



## Century (Nov 21, 2006)

Mans a genius for this think about now hes got the spot light back on him for awhile atleast and hes trying to get the Mel Gibsion effect only reverse. Mel lost work because of his out burst but Krammer is hoping to for the opposite effect and get work, pure genius >_>


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 21, 2006)

Meh what he did was inexcusable. Though he probably had his reasons  Can anyone ever say they never exploded in a moment of anger and said something they should'nt have


----------



## LayZ (Nov 21, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Meh what he did was inexcusable. Though he probably had his reasons  Can anyone ever say they never exploded in a moment of anger and said something they should'nt have



Yeah, but when that happends, you usually say something close to your heart.  Thats what was so wrong with the situation and the so called "apology".


----------



## Aecen (Nov 21, 2006)

Am I the only one that sees this as pretty tame for a comedian?  Even if hes white...I've heard much worse, he's just picked on due to his past success.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

White comedians have said that word before several times without trouble; however, its a little different when someone goes fucking beserk on stage calling actual people that word. Hell, I think even Buba Sparks used that word before, but in was used within a context. Personally, I don't like the word--I don't care whethre its black or white people saying it. I like Dave chapelle, but he goes overboard as well.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2006)

Do they have bouncers at the scene or something, and are guns banned at the place.

To be honest I am supprised no one either shot him or got on the stage and beat him down.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2006)

The whole thing was sad but the saddest thing is when he admitted that he's a washed up comedian that one gave me a tear  

name-calling is the trick of the weak. did you see the way his body was moving or how he was shouting!!! I think insane is the appropriate word here! poor thing, now he's going to spend all the money he got left from working on Seinfield on shrinks and medicines! tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 21, 2006)

gunners said:


> Do they have bouncers at the scene or something, and are guns banned at the place.
> 
> To be honest I am supprised no one either shot him or got on the stage and beat him down.



???

I hope you aren't implying that all black people carry guns and commit violence when they are upset.  Because that would only be ignorant.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

This isn't good at all, from any stand point. This is terrible publicity. He's not doing anything again, least of all not for a good while, if at all ever again.

This is all so trivial, but it's amusing, I suppose.


----------



## ecchi (Nov 21, 2006)

Iv'e seen the video, man he does really go crazy! But well, as martryn says there had to be some provocation to actually make h?m say these things.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

I hate points like those ragrieze, because usually they're empty. I hate the word no matter who says it, but don't mistake entertainment with reality. Not all black people walk around saying that word, despite what the radio or internet says. Nor does all Italians participate in the mafia. What he did on stage was insulting. Yes, people fight over that word--but white people fight over words just as much as black people. White people may not care about being called that word in particular, but they DO fight over words as do all humans beings.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 21, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> Remember the first amendment! Freedom of Speech! He may of been in the wrong but hes totally protected from persecution.



While this is true you must also consider the unwritten factor of society rules. This might have very well killed his career utterly; if it wasn't gone completly by now.

Otherwise it's all about the context. I call Moe here on the forums a damn dirty ^ (use bro) and worse every day; but since we're close friends we do it in jest. Here he is attacking the hecklers because of their race and I am really curious on what they said to him for him to get so mad over it.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

He's getting worse than an ass beating anyway--he's getting publicly outed, and he's getting his rep stepped on.


----------



## ez (Nov 21, 2006)

he's still funny on seinfeld

i forgive him


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 21, 2006)

> Difference here is that black guys don't use it aggressively against each other (mostly). A white guy shouting abuse at black people and calling them ^ (use bro) has an entirely different context.


When it said in an aggressive and insulting manner of course but I was refering to when its mentioned in just standard speech.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 21, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> When it said in an aggressive and insulting manner of course but I was refering to when its mentioned in just standard speech.



In that case, yes it's a double-standard. I think society as a whole is still pretty sensitive about racism, but the weight of history means that there is more gravitus behind a white man calling a black man a '^ (use bro)' than a black man using the word.

Personally I don't think anybody should use it - in passing or otherwise.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 21, 2006)

Seems celebrities pull Mel Gibsons these days then expect apologies to fix everything.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 21, 2006)

a black man can call a white man cracker, but a white man can't call a black man ^ (use bro), man, law IS confusing


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with what someone up there said. As an African-American person, I'd prefer if that word wasn't used at all, but whatever. You can't really change some things. o_O

However, I have no sympathy towards this guy whatsoever. I don't care if he's the most loved person on this earth; that really was uncalled for.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

tobi_the_akatsuki said:


> a black man can call a white man cracker, but a white man can't call a black man ^ (use bro), man, law IS confusing



Neither of those terms are covered in law, so that's probably what you're confused about. However, one word is hardly like the other, so comparing them is useless. However, I don't say the word cracker either nor do I call hispanics, asians, or any other race slurs. Neither should you no matter the ignorance of other people. stop trying to stop a war with a war. A wise man once said, "fighting for peace is like fucking for viginity." You can't fight fire with fire without creating a larger fire.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 21, 2006)

It's not the N-word you should be worried about.  If it was in good fun, fine.  But Kramers said something along the lines "50 years ago, we would've had u upside down with a pitchfork in your ass."  That's the line you should worry about.


----------



## Brandt (Nov 21, 2006)

Kramer certainly didn't hold anything back.  Damn, did he let them have it...


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 21, 2006)

why kramer? why?


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 21, 2006)

Bah, he's still the best.  I was a lil' shocked this was real when I watched it, but stuff happens =/


----------



## Demonspawn24 (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, i just heard of it this morning. I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 21, 2006)

I find it funny that when you hear some guy insulting someone on the street it's ok and no one does anything about it. But when it's someone famous it's a tragedy


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread title is misleading.  The N-Word IS NOT the issue.  The lynching comment is.  That comment was undoubtedly racist and I hate how people try to sugar coat that BS.  N-word, fine, as that word may slip.  But talking about lynching someone, GTFO.  

Hecklers or not, their is no ecuse to be racist.  If he was a good comedian, he could've insulted the black hecklers without bringing up lynching & being a total racist. Kramer is clearly inexperienced and needs to seek anger-management.  Stupidity and inexperience is an easy disease to cure, racism however is not.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 21, 2006)

^Easier to sum it up as the 'N-word' rather than "Kramer talks about lynching ^ (use bro) and goes ape-shit". I'm an attention-whore and the current title had a nice flow that attracted attention.

Sue me for being poetic.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my bad, I wasn't trying to offend you man.  I got a little heated after people tried to justify what Kramer said.  My apologies sunshine and gasoline.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 21, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Oh my bad, I wasn't trying to offend you man.  I got a little heated after people tried to justify what Kramer said.  My apologies sunshine and gasoline.



I'm sorry; I wasn't offended I was just explaining my reasoning for the title. Should have put in a smiley somewhere in my previous post. Sorry.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 21, 2006)

Amaretti said:


> In that case, yes it's a double-standard. I think society as a whole is still pretty sensitive about racism, but the weight of history means that there is more gravitus behind a white man calling a black man a '^ (use bro)' than a black man using the word.
> 
> Personally I don't think anybody should use it - in passing or otherwise.



Its ridiculious really.

Society is full of bullshit and that will never change.

It is however just a word. Its just another verbal saying that only causes harm to you if you choose it to do so.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

LayZ said:


> Wow the whole n-word debate, I'm pretty sure it won't come to an end, but here it goes.  Yeah, its called a double standard.  Is it fair?  No.  Is it completely understandable?  No.   Some black people believe the more you say it, the less power it has.  Not everyone agrees with this, thats why some people (both white and black) say it and some don't.
> 
> If you feel its not fair that you don't have the right to say a word, you're entitled to your opinion.  Honestly, I supposely have the right to say it, and believe me you're not missing much.  I would rather not have the right to say a word than have my ancestors denied so many other more *important* rights in American history.
> 
> Yeah its free speech, but that doesn't mean it doesn't have consequences.



It's like that line from the boondocks that it's okay if a black person says the n-word.

It's just funny that african american's have to pull the race card on any little thing when it's a white person doing it but when it's an african american it's perfectly fine.

Heck you'd never see people doing that to Chris Rock if he pulled the stunt Kramer did. Not that Chris Rock ever would though.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 21, 2006)

There's a difference tho.  You can make race jokes in good fun, but if you watch the video, clearly Kramer was not joking.  As I've said a million time, the lynching comment was way more offensive to me than the N-Word.

If anybody's ever watched this one italian female comedian, 90% of her jokes are poking fun at blacks.  But she was having fun, and I found myself laughing at many of her jokes.  But Kramer is a whole different ball-game.  His words were clearly hateful.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> There's a difference tho.  You can make race jokes in good fun, but if you watch the video, clearly Kramer was not joking.  As I've said a million time, the lynching comment was way more offensive to me than the N-Word.



Let's face it; it wouldn't have been any better if Kramer had made blatant african american stereotype jokes that had to do with low income housing or fried chicken. The fact of the matter is; is that this isn't the first time where african americans single out white people as being racist for the most stupid things.

Sure Kramer's comments were a bit out of line but it was the guy's fault for heckling him in the first place and if the black guy couldn't take the N-bomb then he shouldn't have been heckling Kramer at all.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa Lampanelli does plenty of jokes about race (blacks in particular), but her jokes are in good fun.  I don't see blacks complaining about her. You know why black don't complain about her?, her jokes are actually funny and you can clearly see that she's just playing around and NOT being a total racist.  

Lisa Lampanelli is the perfect example of how to make race jokes, without being offensive.  So people can justify Kramer all they want, be he was being racist and everybody knows it.  They just refuse to admit it.  This post is NOT at anybody in particular.


----------



## EXhack (Nov 21, 2006)

I heard about this on the radio. Kramer's been perm banned.


----------



## Demonspawn24 (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, it's funny how u put Kramer instead of his real name. Being in a sitcom robs you of your identity.


----------



## zet1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew someone had posted his real name on the first page but I was too busy writing out my speech to bother.


----------



## ez (Nov 21, 2006)

he must've been holding onto that for many years for him to explode in such a rage

im not mad; i sort of laughed when reading this


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL @ Richards

zet pwned Aethos

........and the main reason that it's not considered taboo for blacks to use ^ (use bro) as it is considered taboo for whites is because of the both the history of oppression associated with the word, and because still to this day, whites are the most privileged social group in America(if you deny this you are a fool), and most blacks have not forgotten that.

That is why blacks(generalizing) get angry when they hear whites using that word, and not at other blacks that happen to use it.


----------



## IBU (Nov 21, 2006)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, but when that happends, you usually say something close to your heart.  Thats what was so wrong with the situation and the so called "apology".



I dont think so. When people are angry they will say things that are more aggressive and upsetting to make sure that the person that they are pissed off gets as upset as they are. So i am not doubting that he is a bigoted but I am not sure if he is a true racist. There is a difference.


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 21, 2006)

I lol'ed at this. To me it's funny when people get mad.....:rofl

and yes for the arguments that I paid attention to in this thread
zet>aethos
I'm saying he demolished you but he definately won.


----------



## ez (Nov 21, 2006)

at least has had several racist thoughts. Even in fits of rage, you don't just make shit up, you say things you've always thought of saying to the one you're angry at


----------



## IBU (Nov 21, 2006)

ezxx said:


> at least has had several racist thoughts. Even in fits of rage, you don't just make shit up, you say things you've always thought of saying to the one you're angry at



Yes but that does not mean that it is something you actually believe. I just dont think that we can judge Michael Richards until we have the full story of what lead up to this. I had read that some of the people at this club have said that the two african americans were heckling him so Richards told them to shut up. And they responded with something along the line of "its cause i am black isn't it?". If this is the case it would make perfect sense for Richards to react the way he did and it might mean he was just trying to piss off the heckler. Because he saw the heckler had race sensitivity issues. My point being that when people are mad they say things that hurt other people rather than what they truly feel. 

If somebody says something cruel to you. And you dont thing something cruel about them. Most people will make up something in order to upset that person. Because as humans we want our feelings understood and that includes pain and anger.

I dont believe that any person has never had a prejudiced or bigoted thought in their life time.


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Well mostly because they use that as a reason to validate their behavior. I don't know about you but I don't appreciate being accused of something that happened over a hundred years ago that I wasn't even a part of or if we wanna be more current at least fifty or sixty years ago. Not all white people are out there to keep the black man down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I apologize to you


----------



## LayZ (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Sure Kramer's comments were a bit out of line but it was the guy's fault for heckling him in the first place and if the black guy couldn't take the N-bomb then he shouldn't have been heckling Kramer at all.



So basically you are saying if you're black don't make a white person angry if you don't want to be called a ^ (use bro)?


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 21, 2006)

I read the News on comcast and it said that Kramer satarted going crazy because the Hecklers said he wasn't funny
see


> *Richards: Outburst Fueled by Anger*
> 
> *By LYNN ELBER, AP Television Writer*
> 
> ...


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

LayZ said:


> So basically you are saying if you're black don't make a white person angry if you don't want to be called a ^ (use bro)?



I'm not saying that at all. I believe it is wrong to use the N-word period. What I was saying is that if he couldn't take the insults like a man then he shouldn't have been dishing out insults towards Kramer in the first place.

But thank you for calling me a racist. Even though I'm not one. Still I appreciate it. 

and apology accepted mookville.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 21, 2006)

wow kramer just lost it in my cool book T_T

even though i get where he was coming from 
he was trying to be funny while doing the tiade but it wasnt even funny


kramer died that day


----------



## zet1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think your racist at all, Aethos. I'm sure your misgivings with blacks have come from unpleasant experiences with the ignorant ones. While I agree with most of your response there were a few things I wanted to point out but I'm too lazy to do it now.



LayZ said:


> So basically you are saying if you're black don't make a white person angry if you don't want to be called a ^ (use bro)?



I can't believe he didn't counter with "if you're white don't make a black person angry if you don't want to be called a racist".

I believe they're both false statements though.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

zet said:


> I don't think your racist at all, Aethos. I'm sure your misgivings with blacks have come from unpleasant experiences with the ignorant ones. While I agree with most of your response there were a few things I wanted to point out but I'm too lazy to do it now.



Yeah it could just be the place I'm living right now... A lot of the one's here tend to be very ignorant unfortunately... I've met maybe around 5 actual intelligent black people who I seemed to like but I've just ran into too many ignorant ones I suppose.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

Rangamaru said:


> Sorry, but you are totally clueless. Black people don't think they can get away with anything. Jerks think they can get away with anything, and they come in any color whether white, black, or asian. Also, racism exists to this day, and it will always exists, stop talking as if it ended 100 years ago. If you've studied history, you would know that blacks really didn't earn civil rights until the 60s--to my knowledge that wasn't over 100 years ago. But hey, you can trust your faulty numbers if you like. Also, White people pull the race card more than black people, however, no one pays attention to it. everytime some rich kid doesn't get into a university, they say its because minotirities took their spot--which in most cases are BS because their are always more underqualified white students at Predominantly White Universities than blacks as a whole, both qualified and unqualified. Hell, the whole idea of legacy is "playing the race card," due to privilege. But to make it clear, I hate all racism. It doesn't matter if its a black man who does it or white. But don't put out such drivel. You talk as if you know every black person in the world, and have studied and observed their speech. NOt all black people like that word--are you going to use it to get back at a portion of them just because feel like it?
> 
> 
> Also, Craka is not the same thing as ^ (use bro). You should know this. If you don't know why, then kill yourself.



Sorry but scroll up and read my response to Zet's post on the top of the page. If you're trying to say I'm stupid or something then you're the one who obviously doesn't have a clue at all.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> I'm not saying that at all. I believe it is wrong to use the N-word period. What I was saying is that if he couldn't take the insults like a man then he shouldn't have been dishing out insults towards Kramer in the first place.



Ok, I was just trying to understand where you were coming from.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

LayZ said:


> Ok, I was just trying to understand where you were coming from.



Well okay then... but even so I don't like the fact either that black people can use the word like it's no big deal yet when a white person uses it even when they're not trying to be racist or offensive they suddenly get singled out and labeled and I feel that; that's wrong. If black people hate the word so much then they shouldn't be using it either. I'm not saying that gives white people the right to use it but all I'm saying is that if they hate the word then no one should be using that word period and that's on both sides.

After all if white people see black people using it all the time (and trust me they do. Here I've seen black people call their black friends the N-word all the time in a friendly way) then white people won't see it as an insulting word.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2006)

Who said that _they_insulted Kramer in the first place? He seemed annoyed about them talking while he's show was on going and the fact that he actually kept repeating the word ^ (use bro) and even after it had quieted down a bit, still continued his rant, shows his true colors imo.

I can understand if he had exploded like "Shut up ^ (use bro)" but his flaming went on for 2-3 minutes which is just unacceptable coming from a professional stand up comedian. He should have apologized afterwards if he didn't really mean what he had said, it seems like he realized some time after the incident that this could ruin his career and went out with an apology.

Aeothos: Don't use it if you are white, is that so hard to comprehend ? Forget about whether it's right or not to do so, just don't use it.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Aeothos: Don't use it if you are white, is that so hard to comprehend ? Forget about whether it's right or not to do so, just don't use it.



Well as I just explained above I feel it's not right for either side to use it. I don't think it's okay for either black or white people to use that word.

and I don't use it... Have I ever given off the impression that I do?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Well as I just explained above I feel it's not right for either side to use it. I don't think it's okay for either black or white people to use that word.


The black uses it now and they think that it's insulting for the white people to use it, so I suggest us whiteys goes to find our own word to call ourself with. Just don't use the word, how big of a deal is it really?


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Sorry but scroll up and read my response to Zet's post on the top of the page. If you're trying to say I'm stupid or something then you're the one who obviously doesn't have a clue at all.



1.I made that post while you were making yours

2.I never said you were stupid, but I did go overboard. I apologize.

3.I don't need clues to figure out the obvious.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 21, 2006)

Rangamaru said:


> 1.I made that post while you were making yours
> 
> 2.I never said you were stupid, but I did go overboard. I apologize.
> 
> 3.I don't need clues to figure out the obvious.



Sorry I just didn't like the insulting tone you had in your post and well you sort of did call me stupid when you called me clueless and said that I follow faulty numbers and crap.

Anyways I apologize to you if I was mean.



pek the villain said:


> The black uses it now and they think that it's insulting for the white people to use it, so I suggest us whiteys goes to find our own word to call ourself with. Just don't use the word, how big of a deal is it really?



It isn't a big deal. I guess I just don't see how it's insulting then. I mean if black's use it freely like it's nothing it obviously doesn't come off as the insult it was originally portrayed to be. In a way I guess I feel that blacks are being hypocritical when they get insulted by a white person using it whereas any other time it's okay but that's just my view.

I get what you're saying though Pek and I don't use it. I have no reason too. I'm not trying to start a fight or anything so you know.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Sorry I just didn't like the insulting tone you had in your post and well you sort of did call me stupid when you called me clueless and said that I follow faulty numbers and crap.
> 
> Anyways I apologize to you if I was mean.
> 
> ...



I will edit the post.


----------



## Phenom (Nov 21, 2006)

Aethos said:


> That's understandable but let's face facts if it was a black celebrity who blew up a african american heckler or even if it was a black celebrity blowing up at a white celebrity heckler and start raining down racial insults would they get the racist stamp placed on them? Probably not. Sure I understand though that most of the reason Kramer got the blame was because he's a celebrity and he should be more responsible about what he says in public



I look at your avatar and find it hard to take you seriously. 

-----------------------------------

My sister adn I are black and we thought it wouldve been the funniest thing ever if he did that while in his Kramer character with the full get up and everything.

Sliding in the door and screamin ^ (use bro) and sliding out ... oh we have a bad sense of humor


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 22, 2006)

Phenomnaruto said:


> I look at your avatar and find it hard to take you seriously.



Why? I don't see anything wrong with my avatar. I just thought it was funny at the time and decided to use it. It's just a DBZ thing after all.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 22, 2006)

Aethos said:


> It isn't a big deal. I guess I just don't see how it's insulting then. I mean if black's use it freely like it's nothing it obviously doesn't come off as the insult it was originally portrayed to be. In a way I guess I feel that blacks are being hypocritical when they get insulted by a white person using it whereas any other time it's okay but that's just my view.


I already said why.  

Because of the history of white oppression associated with the word, it makes blacks uncomfortable and angry to hear a white person say that word.  Even if white people just say it in passing or jest, without actually meaning to offend someone, it's hard to forget, especially since systems of oppression still persist in our society today.  Blacks have no idea if a white person that is just using it in a non threatening way, is _*really*_ using it in a non threatening way.



Aethos said:


> Well okay then... but even so I don't like the fact either that black people can use the word like it's no big deal yet when a white person uses it even when they're not trying to be racist or offensive they suddenly get singled out and labeled and I feel that; that's wrong. If black people hate the word so much then they shouldn't be using it either. I'm not saying that gives white people the right to use it but all I'm saying is that if they hate the word then no one should be using that word period and that's on both sides.
> 
> After all if white people see black people using it all the time (and trust me they do. Here I've seen black people call their black friends the N-word all the time in a friendly way) then white people won't see it as an insulting word.


It's because black people using the word has no real connotation associated with oppression.  In fact, it represents the opposite.

A black person hearing another black person use it knows that they aren't trying to be racist.  A black person hearing a white person use it has to try to interpret why that white person is using it.  Are they just talking about it in passing?  Are they just trying to be funny?  Are they really being racist?  

Either way, what a black person does know is that the word isn't used by a white person(generally) unless it's being used as an insult to reestablish oppression.

edit: @white people saying that ^ (use bro) only means ignorant.........it only means ignorant to *you*.


----------



## FrostXian (Nov 22, 2006)

That's so funny, I want to be a racist now!


----------



## lecya (Nov 22, 2006)

What bothers me the most is the "50 years ago" comment. People love saying oh but blacks use the word and its okay so we should too, but look at the offensive nature that he used it! He also used a horrible fact of history and made fun of it. Black comedians don't comment on how jews were gased and killed for laughs. What he did was NOT FUNNY and it WAS a big deal. 

It's nice that he apologized but that "50 years ago" comment stung me HARD. It was a real issue for blacks of those days and it's nothing to make fun of. It makes me wonder if he would enjoy hanging a black upside down and sticking a fork in their ass nowadays. Does he long for that time again? If not, why the comment? Even in anger I wouldn't think of anything in that proximity about ANY race.

And just to straighten things out where I live anyone uses the word in a hip-hop sense, NOT in the clearly OFFENSIVE sense that he used it. 

EDIT: Oh and cracker is inequal to ^ (use bro). Sorry if that disappoints any of you. Cracker is just a food that happens to have the coloring of a white person. If you call a black person chocolate most will not be offended. Now ^ (use bro) has a serious history and pain behind it as others above me stated. The guy called Micheal cracker ass after being bombarded with racial insults.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 22, 2006)

lecya said:


> EDIT: Oh and cracker is inequal to ^ (use bro). Sorry if that disappoints any of you. Cracker is just a food that happens to have the coloring of a white person. If you call a black person chocolate most will not be offended. Now ^ (use bro) has a serious history and pain behind it as others above me stated. The guy called Micheal cracker ass after being bombarded with racial insults.



Uh... doesn't cracker actually come from the sound a whip makes when it tears the skin off a black slave's back? I don't think it's derived from food. XD

But yeah, cracker and ^ (use bro) aren't equal. 'Cracker' was only invented in an attempt to find a word that rivalled '^ (use bro)' in offensiveness, but it doesn't have the same history behind it so it's nowhere near as offensive.


----------



## lecya (Nov 22, 2006)

Amaretti said:


> Uh... doesn't cracker actually come from the sound a whip makes when it tears the skin off a black slave's back? I don't think it's derived from food. XD
> 
> But yeah, cracker and ^ (use bro) aren't equal. 'Cracker' was only invented in an attempt to find a word that rivalled '^ (use bro)' in offensiveness, but it doesn't have the same history behind it so it's nowhere near as offensive.


Oh really? It did? That's an interesting fact. Thanks for informing me, I did not know that.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 22, 2006)

Amaretti said:


> Uh... doesn't cracker actually come from the sound a whip makes when it tears the skin off a black slave's back? I don't think it's derived from food. XD



Yeah, thats where the word came from.

So when you are talking about hanging a black guy with a pitchfork up his ass, being called a "cracker" and beinig compared to a slave owner doesn't seem that out of line to me.  I don't care how lovable the "character" you played on a television was.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 22, 2006)

Aethos said:


> That's understandable but let's face facts if it was a black celebrity who blew up a african american heckler or even if it was a black celebrity blowing up at a white celebrity heckler and start raining down racial insults would they get the racist stamp placed on them? Probably not. Sure I understand though that most of the reason Kramer got the blame was because he's a celebrity and he should be more responsible about what he says in public


Its true, but thats because their isnt a racist comment against white people with the equivalent backing as the N word. Its really sorta like a currency system where one use of the N word gets the same bad response as 10 uses of cracker. I just came up with the numbers to explain better btw heh.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 22, 2006)

Come on now people are defending him?

he was saying the guy 50 years ago would be lynched with a fork up his ass...

Think about it.....




think about it some more....


now defend it.


----------



## Keile (Nov 22, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Yeah it could just be the place I'm living right now... A lot of the one's here tend to be very ignorant unfortunately... I've met maybe around 5 actual intelligent black people who I seemed to like but I've just ran into too many ignorant ones I suppose.



You probably just assume everyone African-american is ignorant and even if they seem to be intelligent, you don't care because you already have a set prejudice. Don't judge people before you actually get to know them. Anyway, Kramer deserves every bit of backlash he gets. Just because a couple of hecklers were bothering a veteran comedian doesn't mean you start blasting the N word like a shotgun and fire the threat of lynching like a bazooka. Their is no defending this behavior. 

What can one say? 
I heard this guy say it, so I thought it was right for me to say it too. 

(Love the sigs and the avatar, props to Aethos)


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 22, 2006)

Kisame said:


> Come on now people are defending him?
> 
> he was saying the guy 50 years ago would be lynched with a fork up his ass...
> 
> ...



Nobody is really defending Kramer he was wrong even I admit that. I knwo the historical connotation of the N-word and I still believe it's something that shouldn't be used by either side. In my view blacks are being hypocrits by using it. If they hate it and find it insulting they shouldn't even want to use it either but that's just my opinion even if it is wrong.

But then again I'm being neg-repped and called ignorant just for voicing what I think on the subject. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all to be honest even if I come off that way at times.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 22, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Nobody is really defending Kramer he was wrong even I admit that. I knwo the historical connotation of the N-word and I still believe it's something that shouldn't be used by either side. In my view blacks are being hypocrits by using it. If they hate it and find it insulting they shouldn't even want to use it either but that's just my opinion even if it is wrong.


I already addressed this.......





			
				me said:
			
		

> A black person hearing another black person use it knows that they aren't trying to be racist. A black person hearing a white person use it has to try to interpret why that white person is using it. Are they just talking about it in passing? Are they just trying to be funny? Are they really being racist?


----------



## Keile (Nov 22, 2006)

Aethos said:


> Nobody is really defending Kramer he was wrong even I admit that. I knwo the historical connotation of the N-word and I still believe it's something that shouldn't be used by either side. In my view blacks are being hypocrits by using it. If they hate it and find it insulting they shouldn't even want to use it either but that's just my opinion even if it is wrong.
> 
> But then again I'm being neg-repped and called ignorant just for voicing what I think on the subject. I'm not trying to be ignorant at all to be honest even if I come off that way at times.



I'm sorry to tell you this but not all African-americans use the n-word in the first place. Its just the people who are into specialized kinds of music and culture. To say what you said is to compare it all white americans using cracker as the main subject of their sentences.


----------



## Botzu (Nov 22, 2006)

Keile said:


> You probably just assume everyone African-american is ignorant and even if they seem to be intelligent, you don't care because you already have a set prejudice. Don't judge people before you actually get to know them. Anyway, Kramer deserves every bit of backlash he gets. *Just because a couple of hecklers were bothering a veteran comedian doesn't mean you start blasting the N word like a shotgun and fire the threat of lynching like a bazooka*. Their is no defending this behavior.
> 
> What can one say?
> I heard this guy say it, so I thought it was right for me to say it too.
> ...



would he be justified if he was just starting out as a comedian? would he of been justified if it was many hecklers and not just a couple? If he wasnt a comedian?

Really its shouldnt be about his career or the number of people trying to push him around or even whether he is at fault because its been generally agreed that he was in the wrong. The real question is whether he should be the one to take all the blame. Both parties used racist comments and the hecklers provoked him. I think the hecklers atleast arent blameless Maybe even at fault as much as Kramer.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 22, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> I already addressed this.......



I read what you said but I still think I'm right in some ways. Sure the historical concept behind it is different, sure when black people say it they aren't referring to oppression but if they still take it as an insult when it a white person or anyone who ISN'T black says it then I'm sorry... They shouldn't be using it either then. In my opinion at least, you can't go around referring to something as an insult, yet go around then and use that word like it's no big deal.

And while I do accept your views and argument that doesn't mean I totally agree with what you say and if that is making me the bad guy or something in this thread then well what can I say? Sorry that I have different views?



Keile said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but not all African-americans use the n-word in the first place. Its just the people who are into specialized kinds of music and culture. To say what you said is to compare it all white americans using cracker as the main subject of their sentences.



Actually here I hear that word coming out of black people's mouths every other sentence like it doesn't mean a thing at all AND they make cracks about how white people oppress them and crap. Maybe it's just because of the place I live but I do see this sort of crap a lot and it's something I get tired of.

Heck I know that there ARE intelligent black people out there who don't use that word. Maybe I sound a little harsh. If I do though it's just because I haven't seen too many of these intelligent black people around. I'm sure that I'd probably come off less harsh or "ignorant" if I were in a better enviornment.

and excuse me if I sound a little angry but I'm getting the feeling that I'm subtly being called a racist just for opening my mouth. Gee thanks a freakin' lot.

Maybe I should have just said "LOL Kramer got pwned." and left it at that. Least then I wouldn't have to go through all this crap.


----------



## Century (Nov 22, 2006)

Lol


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 22, 2006)

it's a shame. the black community really liked him. Now I find it hard to gulp down that someone of his status has that much hatred in his soul to go off like that.

I don't really see the difference between whites or blacks saying it. It's a bad word in general, but to say it with the hatred in his voice is over the top.

I have to say Mr.Richards   I'm not amused.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Nov 23, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> it's a shame. the black community really liked him. Now I find it hard to gulp down that someone of his status has that much hatred in his soul to go off like that.
> 
> I don't really see the difference between whites or blacks saying it. It's a bad word in general, but to say it with the hatred in his voice is over the top.
> 
> I have to say Mr.Richards  I'm not amused.


That is probably how he felt all along. Kramer was just hiding his feelings.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 23, 2006)

@Aethos:  I think I understand where you're coming from.  Yes its hypocritical for a group of people to call each other a word, they don't like to be called.  If you simplify it to just that idea.  But the history behind it and the context how it was used, makes it complex.  Also, there is a culture element with this word.  If you aren't part of the culture or understand the culture then I guess its hard to understand why people get upset about it.  I get how you're not trying to defend what Richards did.  I don't think you're a racist, just expressing your ideas about the "n word" rules.  Please correct me, if I misinturpeted anything.


----------



## Shinobi_God (Nov 23, 2006)

That was weird


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 23, 2006)

I think what he did was completely uncalled for and extreme, but I also think about it in this perspective:
[If he isn't racist, mind you]
I've noticed that when people have anger issues, or bottle their emotions in/etc, they tend to blow up.  So I can imagine, say, that he does have anger issues, why he would do it.  As for the name calling.  People, when extremely pissed, do and say shit they normally wouldnt.  That, and they exploit everything they can about the people they are pissed off at.

Does it make what he said/did right? 100% absolutely not.  But, it could explain why.


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 23, 2006)

Rangamaru said:


> He shouldn't be a comedian if he's bothered by hecklers. I doubt that was called for though.


Even the best comedians can lose their tempers to hecklers at one point.
Like billy hick's famous "Hitler had the right idea, he was just an underachiever;". I saw that show in youtube  .
You know there is some really idiotic people out there.

See unlike bill, Michael richards is not a stand up comic he cant even comeup with some decent comebacks... After seeing larry david's curb your enthusiasm i realized that HE was the guy that made seinfeld funny. so he wasnt THAT funny to begin with

Am sure michael richards has anger problems plus whatever the hecklers were saying made him explode.

In any case the one that upload the video couldnt even show us what happend a few minutes before he exploded??? pretty one sided dont you think? for something like this they need to give us context, if those 2 guys said stuff to him they need to show us that before judging him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 23, 2006)

after seeing that and going wtf for like a 100 times. 

I don't think kramer is that racist he just knew the best way to piss that heckler off was by addressing him by a deragotary term and a very sensitive one at that. 

For all we know if it was an arab he'd call him a terrorist, a white man-redneck, a latino-a wetback and the list goes on. 

that was'nt to say that richards was an ass who couldnt deal with a couple of hecklers though.


----------



## zet1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Where do you live *Aethos*?


----------



## jdama (Nov 23, 2006)

Um, what else do you have to do to be deemed a racist prick? Isn't using slurs and bringing up a history of violence and oppression to verbally attack someone bad enough? 

Kramer: you fail.


----------



## sel (Nov 23, 2006)

it was funny watching him on david letterman apologise - he looked sooo angry lol


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol, that was some crazy shit right there.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 23, 2006)

LayZ said:


> @Aethos:  I think I understand where you're coming from.  Yes its hypocritical for a group of people to call each other a word, they don't like to be called.  If you simplify it to just that idea.  But the history behind it and the context how it was used, makes it complex.  Also, there is a culture element with this word.  If you aren't part of the culture or understand the culture then I guess its hard to understand why people get upset about it.  I get how you're not trying to defend what Richards did.  I don't think you're a racist, just expressing your ideas about the "n word" rules.  Please correct me, if I misinturpeted anything.



No you basically got it right. I guess my views on african american society these days are different from a lot of other people's. You remember when Bill Cosby spoke out about the black community and about black youth only to get blasted by the NAACP? I actually agreed with what Cosby said because I know that he is a figure head who is trying to improve the black community  However, this is just my view though. I'm sure many people didn't agree with what he had to say but I felt he was right in many ways because I see the sort of things he was talking about right here around where I live every day and I think the black community should have taken him a little more seriously because I honestly didn't see what Cosby said as insulting. I saw it more as he was trying to give the black community a helping hand it obviously didn't want.



> Where do you live Aethos?



I live around a few hours down from Philadelphia and most of the people who live around here are a lot of african americans who came from Philadelphia and the majority of them around here do a lot of thing like drug deals and prostitution. Not to mention in the paper you read all the time about a group of black guys beating the crap out of someone and mugging them, drive by shootings, and armed robbery. Around here at least you don't see that many good examples of the african american community I suppose. I've talked to around 3 african american males who were very much intelligent and they gave off a good impression of the black community. However, you don't really see it any other time.

By the way I'm not saying that white people don't do it as well. Heck when I interned in the court house under the Judge for drug court it was about half and half between white and black but well as I said it's probably just where I live.

As I said though I'm not a racist and I'm not saying what Mr. Richards did was right. A part of me though would like to see the black community look at itself and realize that there are still some things that need to be changed just like in that episode of the Boondocks that guest starred Martin Luthor King Jr.

Anyways if I come off as offensive or anything I do apologize. I'm not trying to be an ignorant asshole towards black people or anything. Maybe my impression of the black community could use some improvement I guess.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 24, 2006)

The reason he said the "n" word was because someone was "interupting" him by talking.So he was like "look it's a ^ (use bro)" and "50 years ago we had a fork up your a$$" So everyone got mad and started callin him a cracker.Then he got off stage because everyone was leaving.


----------



## puffmonkie (Nov 24, 2006)

he shouldn't have blown up like that...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 24, 2006)

it was funny watching him on dave letterman for the 5 min he was on air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2006)

I have to say that as a black person I wasn't offended because I know what it is like to lose your temper and say things you would't normally say. I think that people need to think about this, if he was a black comedian, talking about white hecklers to a mostly black crowd, this would have never made the news...it might have made it on comedy central. 

There's a double standard, when a white comedian makes fun of blacks they need anger counceling and race sympathy training. But when a black does it they are defending themselves and what not. I think he shouldn't cacth heat from this. I mean he apologized, he looked sincere, and he seemed pretty upset.


----------



## Killer Goats (Nov 24, 2006)

Once again Kramer strikes.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2006)

> I have to say that as a black person I wasn't offended because I know what it is like to lose your temper and say things you would't normally say. I think that people need to think about this, if he was a black comedian, talking about white hecklers to a mostly black crowd, this would have never made the news...it might have made it on comedy central.
> 
> There's a double standard, when a white comedian makes fun of blacks they need anger counceling and race sympathy training. But when a black does it they are defending themselves and what not. I think he shouldn't cacth heat from this. I mean he apologized, he looked sincere, and he seemed pretty upset.



Washout.

Yes he lost his temper in doing so he let his views out completly. If a black comedian lost his temper and said shit on jewish people it would make the pages people wanting to prove a point would have amo.

If he called the guy a ^ (use bro) and left it as that, I would accept it as him loosing his temper, he didn't stop at calling him a ^ (use bro) though did he. What he said was offensive and I as a black person take offfence towards it.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Nov 24, 2006)

When black comedians are making millions on "Cracker Joke" oriented comedy bits, I find I really don't give a crap as to what Kramer said or who he said it too. 

Edit: It's also complete bullshit that he might get sued over this. They just smell money and rush to it even after he went on national tv and apologized; it's sick and wrong. I never thought I'd see free speech trampled this much in America.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 24, 2006)

> When black comedians are making millions on "Cracker Joke" oriented comedy bits, I find I really don't give a crap as to what Kramer said or who he said it too.



Please find me any joke where a black person gets on stage and said white people should be lynched.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Nov 24, 2006)

Kisame said:


> Please find me any joke where a black person gets on stage and said white people should be lynched.


Bernie Mack, Chris Rock, Martian Lawrence...they all have comedy bits about white people. While Richards may have taken it a bit too far, if Chris Rock said, "You Cracker-ass, Cracker!" to a white heckler everyone in the audience would laugh and the show would go on.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:


> Bernie Mack, Chris Rock, Martian Lawrence...they all have comedy bits about white people. While Richards may have taken it a bit too far, if Chris Rock said, "You Cracker-ass, Cracker!" to a white heckler everyone in the audience would laugh and the show would go on.


You didn't answer his question.

Where has any black comedian made a statement that white people should be lynched?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Nov 24, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You didn't answer his question.
> 
> Where has any black comedian made a statement that white people should be lynched?


Where did Richard say someone should be lynched? =/


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2006)

"Fifty years ago we'd have you upside down with a f***ing fork up your ass."

^That's called lynching.


----------



## zet1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Radical Dreamer said:


> Bernie Mack, Chris Rock, Martian Lawrence...they all have comedy bits about white people. While Richards may have taken it a bit too far, if Chris Rock said, "You Cracker-ass, Cracker!" to a white heckler everyone in the audience would laugh and the show would go on.



Most people who believe Richard's actions were out of line do so because he was not merely trying to shut up an obnoxious heckler. The context in which he used the word as well as the lynching bit are evidence of that. Anyways, while I don't approve of throwing racial epithets at _anyone_, I do not believe that "cracker" and "^ (use bro)" have equal weight. One has a history of oppression and discrimination that lingers until today while the other was later used to retaliate against it.


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 24, 2006)

Take a look at what this guy, Kamau Kambon. Said on cspan.

I dont think that makes what richard said better but where is that guy public apology?

EDIT: for whoever neg rep me, are you mad because i posted the video or because i even mentioned that guy?. Btw leaving your name instead of insults would be polite.

For the record every type of racism is fuck'd up, is it THAT bad to ask for that guy Kambon to apologize in the same way as any other person making racist remarks?. Forget richards if it were a a white professor from somewhere saying a similar thing, we should ask for an apology also.
ALL racism must go.


----------



## Keile (Nov 24, 2006)

kulgan18 said:


> Take a look at what this guy, Kamau Kambon. Said on cspan.
> Girls, Girls, Girls
> 
> I dont think that makes what richard said better but where is that guy public apology?




I saw that before. Thats some racist radicalist just like the KKK. Hes not even close to a comedian and if your going to say that, wheres all the other racist guys right now? Oh yeah. Prowling on kkk.com, thats where. I believe that racism is wrong and you can't compare Richards, who is a well known comedian who was deemed to be tolerable just to some racist radicalist guy. And if you're going to that, you should mention every other one of the other racists within the world and websites that are devoted to racism on the internet (And its not run by that guy either).  

As for that guy, fuck him. His beliefs are his own. Its not true nor is it justified because just as everyone has continously said, we are equal.  Again, their called racist and radicalists for a reason.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 24, 2006)

I said comedian. I said find a comedian making a joke about killing white ppl.

Not some racist talking about killing. I can find hundreds of white videos like that.

But for a comedian to go up on stage and use an audience member as excuse to talk about "the old days" and how blacks used to have to suffer is untolerable.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 24, 2006)

> they all have comedy bits about white people.


 
comedy bits.. not death threats..


----------



## Onislayer123 (Nov 24, 2006)

"*I think that pretty much puts the final nail in coffin of his career. Forget about a Seinfeld reunion ever.
Man, what an idiot."
*

"It's one thing to say ^ (use bro).. but it's a completely different scenario when you call for a lynching."

Pretty much.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 24, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I have to say that as a black person I wasn't offended because I know what it is like to lose your temper and say things you would't normally say. I think that people need to think about this, if he was a black comedian, talking about white hecklers to a mostly black crowd, this would have never made the news...it might have made it on comedy central.
> 
> There's a double standard, when a white comedian makes fun of blacks they need anger counceling and race sympathy training. But when a black does it they are defending themselves and what not. I think he shouldn't cacth heat from this. I mean he apologized, he looked sincere, and he seemed pretty upset.



I agree as a black person myself .But he used it for the stupidest reason ever,because someone "interupted"him.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 24, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> "FUCKING ^ (use bro). BET THEY ARE GOING STEAL"


Quote of the century.


----------



## Stepped (Nov 25, 2006)

That lynching thing he said was really racist. I say the n-word sometimes but I am not racist, but that lynching thing... Damn, I can never watch Seinfeld like I used to, now every time Kramer pops in through the door I am scared he will start swearing.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 25, 2006)

I heard that the heckler is trying to sue Richards.  Come on man, why did you do that?  Just take it for what it was, you made the dude man and most likely his true colors came out.  The audience supported you and walked out, its not like the opposite happend they actually tried to lynch you.  Unless you're getting thousands of death threat letters in the mail, you shouldn't be trying to sue Richards.  But this guy wouldn't be the first person trying to make money off a celeberty's mistake.

@Stepped:  Nice sig, but there is no way you can compare Yao to the Dream.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow and i thought his career was done when the show ended......................


----------



## Smash_2451 (Nov 25, 2006)

The media is so going to blow this out of proportion that it's not even funny.  To be Black, I SHOULD find this offensive, as the media tells me to, but I'm indifferent and I am not angry at Richards whatsoever.

First off, Michael Richards shouldn't be looked down upon for for saying the word.  You hear many Black rappers using the word freely, yet Black America does not get angry.  It's like George Carlin said, "Because we know they're not racist....THEY'RE ^ (use bro) (that was done in comedy).  Context.  We don't care how they use it because we know they're black."

Notice how no one cares about the guy calling him a cracker @$$ mother***** and saying that what Richards said was uncalled for.  Well, hell, if the guy thought Richards wasn't funny, he should've kept his damn opinion to himself and just left; it didn't require him to say anything.  In my opinion, he just wanted to get Richards fired up or something.

Another thing: Richards is historically inaccurate with the "fifty years ago" comment.  First off, fifty years ago...in 1956, there weren't any reported lynchings that I'm aware of, as the last major lynching of that era occured in the 1940s, then fast forward to that Michael Donald was lynched in Mobile, Alabama by those two Klansman.  So Richards was clearly just spouting some nonsense.  Richards didn't directly refer to lynching: he could've just meant someone tied upside down by their feet or anything else, but it didn't have to be lynching.  Heck, most people in my school know more about Jesse Washington because of me, yet they don't call me a racist.

I just...don't see the big deal in all of this, but the media is going to label Michael Richards as a racist for this and claim his career is down the crapper and beyond.  People just want to lash out at Richards because the word is supposedly taboo from every aspect of society....except the media: music videos, movies, even in your average society.  I know, it's hard to believe that I'm Black and defending Richards for using this supposed bad word, but when Black America owns up to its own laziness and stops blaming its problems on other people and throwing a fit everytime someone does something "racist," such as this, then I'll accept that I'm Black and stop thinking of it as an ailment.

I'm sure this'll either get me neg repped, banned, or hated.  Go ahead, it'll prove that some people are closed minded and shout "racist" or "KKK" everytime a White person says "^ (use bro)."


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 25, 2006)

I admired Kramer but after this he's just a dumbass.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 25, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:


> I know, i*t's hard to believe that I'm Black and defending Richards for using this supposed bad word, but when Black America owns up to its own laziness and stops blaming its problems on other people and throwing a fit everytime someone does something "racist," such as this, then I'll accept that I'm Black and stop thinking of it as an ailment.*
> 
> I'm sure this'll either get me neg repped, banned, or hated.  Go ahead, it'll prove that some people are closed minded and shout "racist" or "KKK" everytime a White person says "^ (use bro)."



It sounds to me you have a real problem with your own race. I have nothing against your defending Richards; however, you went off on a tangent that had nothing to do with anything. Calling the black race lazy is retarded. If they are lazy, so is America as a whole, who'v e done nothing but exploit other races, including native americans. Blacks don't usually blame all of their problems other people, but racism exists. However, many people would rather them bite their tongue, than them hear about it because it causes them uncomfort. That's just as lazy. Also, your being banned or neg reps isn't going to prove you right or wrong--the fact that you are stating that it will proves that you are close minded. And no, I don't believe your black. Even black people who are highly conservative makes more sense. Martyrn is white and makes hella more sense than you. Also, consider ^ (use bro) isn't the only offensive word in people vocabulary. Go call a cop a pig and see what happens-they'll do you one worse than some random black guy? I don't see you complaining about that. And what about female rights? Women get treated unequally all the time, but you guys only save your "double standard" arguments for the word ^ (use bro). How about you dicks stop lookig down on women who sleep around--thats a double standard that all men participate in, but I don't see  idiots rallying behind that?


----------



## zet1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:


> The media is so going to blow this out of proportion that it's not even funny.  To be Black, I SHOULD find this offensive, as the media tells me to, but I'm indifferent and I am not angry at Richards whatsoever.
> 
> First off, Michael Richards shouldn't be looked down upon for for saying the word.  You hear many Black rappers using the word freely, yet Black America does not get angry.  It's like George Carlin said, "Because we know they're not racist....THEY'RE ^ (use bro) (that was done in comedy).  Context.  We don't care how they use it because we know they're black."
> 
> ...



Did you read any of the other posts between the first one and yours? I am asking because many people, including myself, explained why we believe what Richards did was wrong. I don't think he is a racist though. Also, just because you are black does not give you the right to be so harsh about a whole race of people... an ailment, you say? Yes, yes, I know you don't think *every single one* behave like that but your post implied a heavy majority.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Nov 26, 2006)

Rangamaru said:


> It sounds to me you have a real problem with your own race. I have nothing against your defending Richards; however, you went off on a tangent that had nothing to do with anything. Calling the black race lazy is retarded. If they are lazy, so is America as a whole, who'v e done nothing but exploit other races, including native americans. Blacks don't usually blame all of their problems other people, but racism exists. However, many people would rather them bite their tongue, than them hear about it because it causes them uncomfort. That's just as lazy. Also, your being banned or neg reps isn't going to prove you right or wrong--the fact that you are stating that it will proves that you are close minded. And no, I don't believe your black. Even black people who are highly conservative makes more sense. Martyrn is white and makes hella more sense than you. Also, consider ^ (use bro) isn't the only offensive word in people vocabulary. Go call a cop a pig and see what happens-they'll do you one worse than some random black guy? I don't see you complaining about that. And what about female rights? Women get treated unequally all the time, but you guys only save your "double standard" arguments for the word ^ (use bro). How about you dicks stop lookig down on women who sleep around--thats a double standard that all men participate in, but I don't see  idiots rallying behind that?




Well, I won't force you to believe that I'm Black...so believe what you want to believe.  And don't shift gears by switching from racism to sexism; try staying on topic, would you?


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 26, 2006)

Smash_2451 said:


> Well, I won't force you to believe that I'm Black...so believe what you want to believe.  And don't shift gears by switching from racism to sexism; try staying on topic, would you?



Whatever. I was directly relating your "Double standard," reasoning with sexism--which is the samething. If you can't see that, don't blame me for your lack of insight. Also, evidently you care if people believe you are black or not because you mentioned it again, not to mention the numerous times you mentioned it in your post. It sounds as if you are a little bit insecure, huh?

Now the topic is Richards, not what you think of black people or RACISM, NOW YOU STAY ON TOPIC.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 26, 2006)

I see what you did there.


----------



## Fenix (Nov 26, 2006)

Breaking News:

Non-black man being racist = bad

Black man being racist = comedian

Pop culture in America for you lol


Not excatly trying to defend Richards here but, the different standards in America is pretty clear. Angry and spouting out a bunch of random crap happens pretty often, I guess Oh KrAmeR just happen to have the wrong crap shouted out


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 26, 2006)

Did anybody watch the video? I'm not saying he's a total racist, but clearly Kramer was saying racist shit.  Watch some black comedians, they make race jokes, but they also poke fun at their own race as well.  The same can said about white comedian or comedians of any other race.

Also if anyone's ever seen Lisa Lampinelli, she makes black jokes all the time, no one calls her racist.  Why? Her jokes are actually funny and not hateful, unlike Kramer's comments.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 26, 2006)

April, Did you even look at the video? The guy was out of line--also, white comedians have said that word before and have gotten away with it without pissing the entire world off. Black being satirical=comedian. White guy being racist in deed=racism.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Did anybody watch the video? I'm not saying he's a total racist, but clearly Kramer was saying racist shit.



How can you not believe this dude is not a racist?   He was shouting the N-word at the top of his lungs not to mention that he was speaking of how 50-years ago we were lynched. Plus, then he comes out and says an apology which was pretty much 100% fake. If he let's it get to him and get's angry about it, then It's obvious those were his true feelings. Plus, when he was asked about that he got frustrated raised his tone towards the interviewers.

It's obvious that it was a move to protect his career.



			
				gaara d. Lucci said:
			
		

> Watch some black comedians, they make race jokes, but they also poke fun at their own race as well.  The same can said about white comedian or comedians of any other race.



Yeah, but when they make race jokes they use it in a sincere and funny way. Because when people like Chris Rock and Dave Chapelle say it they do it so you forget all about the fact that they offended your race. 



Here's an example:


----------



## LayZ (Nov 26, 2006)

April Vacation said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Non-black man being racist = bad
> 
> ...



There is a difference between picking fun at races and just saying some hateful racist comments.

ex. 1:  "White people can't dance" =  White people have no rhythm and look funny on the dance floor.  Black people can dance better.

ex. 2: Richards' comments = I'm better than you.  You shouldn't be here, I can throw you out.  50 years ago, I could have you hanging from a tree.

Both can be taken as offensive, but example 2 is full of hate.  Its one thing to say my race can dance better than yours, its another to say my race is supperior, you don't deserve to be here, I could have you killed.

The only way Richards' occupation should be brought up is that he should have been able to deal with a heckler without losing it.  Those comments weren't a part of the act, he just got mad and said some racist shit.  So the argument about which comedians can use the "n word" and which ones can't shouldn't be brought up when reffering to this situation.

I'm not trying to attack you or anything, just give my point of view.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 26, 2006)

Woah! Sucks to be him now.

Come to think of it. Isn't the first sentence more racist than the N-word?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 26, 2006)

zet said:


> I don't think he is a racist though.


What the hell does someone have to say to be labeled racist then?


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 26, 2006)

Keile said:


> I saw that before. Thats some racist radicalist just like the KKK. Hes not even close to a comedian and if your going to say that, *wheres all the other racist guys right now? Oh yeah. Prowling on kkk.com, thats where. *I believe that racism is wrong and you can't compare Richards, who is a well known comedian who was deemed to be tolerable just to some racist radicalist guy. And if you're going to that, you should mention every other one of the other racists within the world and websites that are devoted to racism on the internet (And its not run by that guy either).
> 
> As for that guy, fuck him. His beliefs are his own. Its not true nor is it justified because just as everyone has continously said, we are equal.  Again, their called racist and radicalists for a reason.



So you're saying the only racists in the world are white people then?


----------



## Insipidipity (Nov 26, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> What the hell does someone have to say to be labeled racist then?



It's not what you say, it's why you say it.  When you try to insult someone, you'll say anything you know to make them mad.  If a guy calls a woman a bitch when they're mad at them, it's not necessarily because they're sexist but because they want to piss them off.

If you bring it up as a topic of conversation, then you probably feel that way.  Like Mel Gibson.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't get where this line of thinking that 'you say your true feelings when you're angry' is coming from. In my experience the opposite is true, you sometimes shriek something extreme just to hurt the other person. I know I've said some pretty awful things to people when I'm angry just because I was frustrated. If it were the case that we're truthful when we're angry than isn't every man who ever lost his temper and called a woman a 'stupid cunt' a misogynist? What about someone who calls someone a 'fucking retard' when they're pissed off, do they have no sympathy for the mentally handicapped? A teenager who screams at their parents 'I wish you were dead!' must really mean it, right?

I think that if it had been an overweight woman, someone in a wheelchair or...I dunno, a pair of conjoined twins, we'd probably would be hearing about the evils of calling someone 'A gimpy sideshow cow' or something. The guy was having a meltdown, I just feel he grabbed onto the most obvious trait about the person heckling him and ran with it. Of course it was wrong, it was a horribly ignorant thing to do and he owes a lot of people an apology, but I'm not so quick to write someone off based on one incident where it was pretty clear the guy was practically batshit insane.

 But of course no one will accept his apology. Had he not made an apology people would have said he feels no remorse, but now that he has the same people accuse him of being insincere and weeping crocodile tears in a bid to save his career (what career?!) I don’t know if the man’s a racist or not, I admit the evidence doesn’t look good. I can understand people’s skepticism but I’m willing to give him the benefit of the doubt...besides, it’s not like he has a history of this like Mel Gibson...

*Edit*: Opps, I said basically the same thing as Insipidipity, only I was much more long winded (blah, blah, blah). Sorry for stepping on any toes.


----------



## Rangamaru (Nov 26, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> What the hell does someone have to say to be labeled racist then?



I once asked the same question. It seems these days you can only be a racist if you openly admitt to it. It you say racist things, you are not a racist, if you do racist things, you are not a racist.


----------



## Sho (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sorry, but anyone with a functioning brain should be able to realize that what Kramer said was racist, and out of line.  It has nothing to do with double standards or "PC" or whatever people like to bitch about.  What he said was out of line and racist.  End of story.

You can argue whether people should accept his apology or not, or whether he was speaking his true mind or just in the heat of rage, but what he said crossed the line.  That's the equivalent of yelling out that Jews are subhuman and should be thrown in the oven, or any other variant like that.  There's no excuse for what he said, and there shouldn't be.


----------



## M0radkhan (Nov 26, 2006)

I really liked him as Kramer, but he sorta ruined that character for me now. Everytime I watch Seinfeld now, I think about what Michael Richards said. He blew his whole career in a second. It was so not acceptable to say things like that, he said in that video. If people really wanna make others laugh and wanna be comedians, then they normally ignore hecklers instead of calling them stuff.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2006)

The big picture is no one forgives and nor will they ever. Instead of saying it on a Tv show and not going  to them directly people can tell It was a move to save his career. It's easy to tell by the look on his face that he was furious he was upset to say sorry to the hecklers. However, he should,ve realized that he could,ve ignored them instead of going and shouting racial slurs.

Also to all you morons who say that he's not racist please define racism for me and how It makes him innocent. Also recently I,ve seen on Tv that on Fox TV news that the black hecklers and Kramer are planning to meet each. Watch  Fox news at 9:30; I get the feeling that things are gonna go crazy when they meet each other.


----------



## WhiteRider40 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Seriously, If I was there I can guarantee he would not make it off the stage in one piece. It surprises me there was no thugs there, he'd get his ass shot."

That's a bit of an over-reaction if you ask me  

The guy may or may not be racist.  What we do know is that he said racist things to a black heckler and it was a mean thing to do.  Maybe he just said it because he had a sudden extreme hatred towards him at that time. Saying racist things may be used to hurt another, but does not 100% indicate that the person is a racist.  Perhaps he said those things because he hates black people, and being heckled set him off.  We don't have enough information to make a concluion.

But seriously, it's not important.  We really blow this out of proportion, and give it way too much attention.  We're all brothers and sisters, and we should just laugh it off if people make stupid comments/insults like Richards'.  What good does hating the guy do?  It just creates needless division amongst us. Then we are just as guilty, if not more so, than Richards.

Just love one another, even if they say hateful things to you.  It is only by love that you we counter hatred... let us not fight fire with fire, but fire with water.  Forgive Richards, and forget about it.  It is through love, through unity that we will be able to end the great amounts of hatred in the world.  But it starts with just a single person.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Nov 27, 2006)

_Everyone is Racist.... unless you have lived a very GOOD life, ...Honestly ill say this now, I dont get along with African Americans, Since I have been jumped over 5 times by them, and I go to a 80% black School, the thing is that the "N" word is something they (think) they can only say.... Of course no one gets all pist if someone calls me a (wett-back) ...The thing is black people are still butt sore after they got enslaves,... be like mexicans and forgive and forget,... I dont go calling white ppl slave master or anything.. They killed our people and took our land...(the Spanish conquering the Aztecs and such) .....black whatever I have no point Im just saying..._


----------



## Yuriha (Nov 27, 2006)

Like some other folks have mentioned, what do you have to do nowadays to be labeled a racist? When I watched Richards' tirade, wincing all the way, I felt sure that no one would try to defend him, but it seems I was mistaken. There are people out there, that no matter how shitastically their day is going, manage to keep from spraying racial slurs everywhere. So I should feel sorry for Richards because...?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2006)

Why was Kramer (Michael Richards) doing stand-up to begin with?  He has to be getting paid tons for Seinfeld.  It's on the Superstation (not to mention other channels) every night.  All of the DVD sets are being sold now.  (Almost).  It shouldn't matter that this effectively ruined his career, since he shouldn't need to work.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 5, 2006)

oh noez. kramer was totally out of line.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 5, 2006)

Hector-Twilight said:


> _Everyone is Racist.... unless you have lived a very GOOD life, ...Honestly ill say this now, I dont get along with African Americans, Since I have been jumped over 5 times by them, and I go to a 80% black School, the thing is that the "N" word is something they (think) they can only say.... Of course no one gets all pist if someone calls me a (wett-back) ...The thing is black people are still butt sore after they got enslaves,... be like mexicans and forgive and forget,... I dont go calling white ppl slave master or anything.. They killed our people and took our land...(the Spanish conquering the Aztecs and such) .....black whatever I have no point Im just saying..._




lol. u just live in a bad area. calling me a butt sore would be unreasonable . Plus i bet ur ancestors are mostly spanish.


----------



## archaned (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm not a racist i hate everyone equally, and no i didn't read thru this thread.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Dec 5, 2006)

The "n" word, in any context, when used to attack, is the most offensive word you can use on a black man. This is almost unforgivable. No one would say "you'd be hanging from a tree" unless he has some level of hatred. Inexcusable. And there is no way to defend it. I haven't been this outraged in a long time.


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 5, 2006)

KawaiiHime said:


> The "n" word, in any context, when used to attack, is the most offensive word you can use on a black man. This is almost unforgivable. No one would say "you'd be hanging from a tree" unless he has some level of hatred. Inexcusable. And there is no way to defend it. I haven't been this outraged in a long time.



Same with calling white people cracker, Chinese chinks, Japaneses japs, Vietnamese guks, Mexicans beaners etc...yet people never apologize for saying those things...when Kanye West said Bush hates and doesn't care for black people, he wasn't forced to apologize...and that's a big insult to white people. it's always everyone else apologizing to African-Americans for saying the "N" word, when they say it to each other like it's nothing...if non African-Americans are not allowed to say it; African-Americans shouldn't be allowed to say it either...
well back on topic he was outta line...


----------



## Rangamaru (Dec 6, 2006)

s0id3 said:


> Same with calling white people cracker, Chinese chinks, Japaneses japs, Vietnamese guks, Mexicans beaners etc...yet people never apologize for saying those things...when Kanye West said Bush hates and doesn't care for black people, he wasn't forced to apologize...and that's a big insult to white people. it's always everyone else apologizing to African-Americans for saying the "N" word, when they say it to each other like it's nothing...if non African-Americans are not allowed to say it; African-Americans shouldn't be allowed to say it either...
> well back on topic he was outta line...



Kenye west saying something about bush is an insult to white people? I'm sorry, what he said may not be true, and may be ignorant, but it has nothing to do with anything. Also, two wrongs don't make a right, so complaining about not being able to say an insult really isn't a good argument.


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Rangamaru said:


> Kenye west saying something about bush is an insult to white people? I'm sorry, what he said may not be true, and may be ignorant, but it has nothing to do with anything. Also, two wrongs don't make a right, so complaining about not being able to say an insult really isn't a good argument.



i didn't say other people should have the right to insult others, i said "if non African-Americans are not allowed to say it; African-Americans shouldn't be allowed to say it either..." and that no one ever apologies for using the 'n' word equivalent on other races..those were my two points. I wasnt complaing about not being allowed to insult another...


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 6, 2006)

_



...when Kanye West said Bush hates and doesn't care for black people, he wasn't *forced* to apologize...

Click to expand...

_ 

forced to apologize for what exactly...?


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh dear, he fucked up.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 6, 2006)

> for saying that Bush hates/doesn't care about black people...but that is besides the point of this topic, i just used it as an anaology.


 
it was a very poor analogy. Saying bush doesn't care about black people isn't racist nor is it something offensive.


----------



## s0id3 (Dec 6, 2006)

Kisame said:


> it was a very poor analogy. *Saying bush doesn't care about black people isn't racist* nor is it something offensive.


saying bush hates/doesn't care bout black ppl is a very racist statement.


----------



## Trigger_Happy00 (Dec 6, 2006)

s0id3 said:


> saying bush hates/doesn't care bout black ppl is a very racist statement.



Umm... wait, we're talking about SAYING Bush not caring about black people is very racist, right?

Okay, saying someone doesn't care about someone is making said person racist, but saying person A is racist isn't racist from what I remember. Kinda like me says Kramer doesn't like black people. I am not being racist, but he is.

Ugh, I gotta get some rest.


----------



## Geese (Dec 6, 2006)

April Vacation said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> Non-black man being racist = bad
> 
> ...




You (as well as Radical Dreamer) have no fucking idea what you're talking about.  There's an astronomical difference between a racially insensitive joke and calling for someone to be lynched .  Anyone with a half a brain cell can tell the latter is obviously not a joke.  That tirade was *NOT* part of Kramer's comedy routine .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2006)

Geese said:


> You (as well as Radical Dreamer) have no fucking idea what you're talking about.  There's an astronomical difference between a racially insensitive joke and calling for someone to be lynched .  Anyone with a half a brain cell can tell the latter is obviously not a joke.  *That tirade was NOT part of Kramer's comedy routine* .



QFT 

He was pissed off at a couple of hecklers and said the most offensive thing he could imagine. There might have been some uncomfortable people if he did it as a comedy routine, but that wasn't the case. He did it with the intent to anger and harass the people who made fun of him. And you'd think at this point people who do stand up would be use to people booing/heckling or making fun of them.

As for the N-word, I think it's ridiculous that Black people can use it and no one else can. As a Black person, I never liked anyone using that word, regardless of their racial background. And I find it kinda funny that it takes a White person saying the N-word, for the Black community to actually put a moratorium  on the word's usage. 

And who are these Black people using racial epithets towards people of other races and getting away with it? Last time I checked it's wrong to do so, and I don't see many people getting away with it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> As for the N-word, I think it's ridiculous that Black people can use it and no one else can. As a Black person, I never liked anyone using that word, regardless of their racial background. And I find it kinda funny that it takes a White person saying the N-word, for the Black community to actually put a moratorium on the word's usage.
> 
> And who are these Black people using racial epithets towards people of other races and getting away with it? Last time I checked it's wrong to do so, and I don't see many people getting away with it.




I read in a book that the N-word as Tupac Shakur describes it was used as a way of saying "my Blood brother" or the person who lives down the street from you and helps you out no matter what. The word was mean't as indentifying someone who'd be there for you in times of racism. A white person saying the word is identified as racism because It shows your disdain for black people. I don't know I need to get the book from the library.


----------

